# Cube - Stereo The One 2009 16" - Nagelneu



## johncooper (19. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde mein Nagelneues Cube Stereo verkaufen.
Unten die Beschreibung die ich bei Ebay hinterlegt habe.
Sollten interessenten hier im Forum sein, einfach kontaktieren.
Ciao

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110521996826&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Verkaufe ein Nagelneues Cube Stereo The One Model 2009 - Rahmengröße 16  Zoll.
Ich habe das Fahrrad am 17. März 2010 online bei Bike-Discount  gekauft, und bin damit nur 30 Km ca. gefahren (auf asphaltierter  Straße).
Der Preis war 2.199 Euro (Rechnung ist selbstverstänlich  vorhanden und wird ausgehändigt).
_Bitte  beachten das der normale Verkaufspreis für dieses 2009 Model 2.800 Euro  war._
_Mit der Auslieferung der 2010 Modelle wurde dann der Preis auf  2.199 reduziert._
Es gibt gegenüber den 2010 Model keine  Unterschiede, die Ausstattung bewegt sich auf sehr hohen Niveau (Shimano  XT, Fox Gabel und Dämpfer, Formula The One Bremsen,
DT Swiss  Laufräder,usw.)
Ich habe noch dazu das Muddy Board besorgt und  montiert (40 Euro), die Serien Shimano Pedale PD-M520 sind noch  Originalverpackt.
Die Abgebildeten Pedale werden abmontiert.

Warum  verkaufe ich das gute Stück?
Ich bin vom Fahrrad begeistert und es  it wirklich "State of the Art", aber für meine Bedürfnisse doch eine  Nummer zu Groß.
Ich werde mich mehr in Richtung Marathon Fully  bewegen (also weniger Federweg und leichter). 

Abholung in  Nürnberg bevorzugt. Versand auch möglich (ich kann aber nur am Samstag  versenden und die Kosten von 45 Euro muss der Käufer tragen).
Normalerweise  biete ich auch PayPal an, aber bei dieser Summe sehe ich nicht ein  zweimal Gebühren zu zahlen (Ebay + PayPal).
Bei Fragen oder  "Abwicklung ausserhalb Ebay" einfach mailen.



Rahmen              HPA 7005 Hydroform DTC, 4-fach konifiziert
Gabel                 Fox Talas RLC 2009, 15mm Schnellspannachse
Federelement    Fox RP23
Federweg           Gabel: 100/120/140 mm; Hinterbau: 140 mm
Laufradsatz       DT Swiss  XPW 1600
Bremsen           Formula The One 180/180mm
Kurbel               Shimano XT FC-M770 Hollowtech II
Tretlager/Innenlager     Shimano XT  Hollowtech II
Schalthebel       Shimano XT SL-M770 Rapidfire
Schaltwerk        Shimano XT RD-M772 Shadow
Umwerfer        Shimano XT FD-M770
Kassette            Shimano XT CS-M770 11-32
Kette               Shimano HG93
Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert Front/Rear faltbar Snake Skin 2,4"
Vorbau             Syntace Superforce
Lenker            Syntace Vector Lowrider
Sattelstütze      Syntace P6 Carbon 34,9mm
Steuersatz       FSA Orbit semiintegriert
Griffe              Cube Fritzz screw-on Grip
Pedale            Shimano PD-M520
Farbe              White 'n' black
Sonstiges       X12 HR-Achse mit RWS  Schnellspannsystem


----------



## jesalom (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Johnhopper,

das Fahrrad ist ja schon verkauft.
Ich habe eigentlich eine ganz andere Frage: Habe die Möglichkeit einen 16" Cube Stereo Rahmen zu kaufen.
Was mich allerdings verwundert ist, dass derjenige der mir den Rahmen verkaufen würde 1,80 -1,85 gross ist.
Ich bewege mich mit meiner Größe in der Mitte.
Soweit ich weiss, ist da ein 16"er zu klein. Oder ist das bei Fullys anders, oder hilft man sich da mir anderen Vorbauten, Sattelstütze ?

Für eine NAtwort wäre ich dankbar, denn der Preis für den Rahmen hört sich gut an.

Gruss Jesalom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

